# Int 464D lift will not go down



## m464 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and would like a little help with the lift on an Int 464D the lift will not lower was working fine up and down now the lift will work in the up position but will not lower properly it must have a heavy load and then it is painfully slow or leak down overnight with no load.


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am reviewing the shop manual and it states that the cause of the problem could be.
A- Action control valve spool or piston sticking.
B- Action control valve maladjusted.
C-Drop poppet valve O ring damaged.
Hope this helps. Bob


----------



## m464 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Bob you would'nt have a diagram of the locations and is there some way to troubleshoot to locate the culprit


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I do not, but look ate the CaseIH website and they offer a parts breakdown by model. Look for the described parts and maybe you will get lucky and print a pic from that. Bob


----------

